# House sitting / Extended Couch Needed



## clintonlord (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi All,
Do you know of anyone that needs a house sitter or that can offer an extended couch surf? I need to stay in Holland for a few weeks while I wait for my visa for the UK. Ideal would be in or close to Amsterdam, but I don’t mind if it is a little bit of a travel.
I am more than happy to look after your pets, water the plants and even clean the house. I will provide my own food and/or replace anything that I use.
I am available pretty much immediately or whenever suits you.
I am registered on Trusted House sitters where you can see my references as well as my CouchSurfing references.

If you need someone or know of anyone please let me know.

Thanks,
Clinton


----------

